# John Deere 401cd tractor



## JackNDale (Dec 27, 2007)

Craig, Jack and I went to the property this last week. Jack has a John Deere 401CD tractor. He also has a 410 Manual? So I guess I will email John Deere with the tractor info to see if I can get the correct manual.
Also we are going to put on ag rear tire's for traction 16 9x24
any one have thought's on used vs new? Brand of tire's?
Thank you 
Dale


----------

